# Gasoline experiment



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of you might remember that I did an experiment using gasoline I put some in jars and just left 
them out in the shed to see if the gas would separate.
I had heard so much about gas separating that I thought it might be time to see 
for myself. One jar had just gas and the other had gas and a stabilizer mixed in with it. I had forgotten all
about them I bet it's been a year or more. Anyways both looked good no separation. How good the gas is
is another issue.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it green yet?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As I understand it when gas sealed in an air tight container (no moisture) gets really old little thin white tendrils, almost like plastic, will form but I think it takes 3-4 years.

Put it back and check it next year.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

John Galt said:


> As I understand it when gas sealed in an air tight container (no moisture) gets really old little thin white tendrils, almost like plastic, will form but I think it takes 3-4 years.
> 
> Put it back and check it next year.


I never moved them they are still sitting where thy were,,,we'll see


----------



## Gauge0317 (Dec 4, 2016)

Were they mason jars?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

noI used baby food jars


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Seems to me your experiment is flawed in that any test should replicate the normal storage condition. Since few of us store gas in air tight containers, I just don't see how this test is valid. IMO, you should test longevity by using the same storage containers you currently use. In my case, I would have to test in the plastic 5 gallon containers. For my tractor, I store diesel in ten 5 gallon containers & write the date filled on each. I then fill using the oldest diesel & at that time add my stabilizer. Maybe I don't understand stabilizers but my understanding is it is best to add just prior to use & not at the beginning of storage.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

******* said:


> Seems to me your experiment is flawed in that any test should replicate the normal storage condition. Since few of us store gas in air tight containers, I just don't see how this test is valid. IMO, you should test longevity by using the same storage containers you currently use. In my case, I would have to test in the plastic 5 gallon containers. For my tractor, I store diesel in ten 5 gallon containers & write the date filled on each. I then fill using the oldest diesel & at that time add my stabilizer. Maybe I don't understand stabilizers but my understanding is it is best to add just prior to use & not at the beginning of storage.


I do, store gas in air tight containers that is. I use Army 5 gallon plastic containers. When I fill them I only put about 4.5 gallons in them to allow room for expansion. I also put STABIL in the plastic cans and then fill the can with gas so it will mix. ******* just an FYI, you put the stabilizer in the fuel before you put into storage so that the fuel is protected.

The oldest gas with ethanol in it that I have used was around 3 years old with STABIL added to it. I did blend it with new gas and then fed it to my F150. I had no problems with it. When I was pouring it into several gas cans so that new gas could be added to it, I gave it an inspection and as far as looks I could not tell the difference between new gas and the old gas. I am guessing it was a combination of the STABIL and being stored in a semi air tight fuel can.

The reason that it got that old without being rotated is that it got set aside in my pole barn and forgotten about. I no longer store gas with ethanol in it and I keep all my fuel together with the date filled taped to the can.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I do, store gas in air tight containers that is. I use Army 5 gallon plastic containers. When I fill them I only put about 4.5 gallons in them to allow room for expansion. I also put STABIL in the plastic cans and then fill the can with gas so it will mix. ******* just an FYI, you put the stabilizer in the fuel before you put into storage so that the fuel is protected.
> 
> The oldest gas with ethanol in it that I have used was around 3 years old with STABIL added to it. I did blend it with new gas and then fed it to my F150. I had no problems with it. When I was pouring it into several gas cans so that new gas could be added to it, I gave it an inspection and as far as looks I could not tell the difference between new gas and the old gas. I am guessing it was a combination of the STABIL and being stored in a semi air tight fuel can.
> 
> The reason that it got that old without being rotated is that it got set aside in my pole barn and forgotten about. I no longer store gas with ethanol in it and I keep all my fuel together with the date filled taped to the can.


******* rule of thumb,,, Gas is like food if it doesn't have any lumps in it or changed colors then it's probably still good


----------

